# So. Florida Herf at the Hard Rock



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Got this from CU...usually they post here too...

Hard Rock Herf

SEMINOLE HARD ROCK HOTEL AND CASINO
http://www.seminolehardrockhollywood.com/

FRIDAY FEBRUARY 24th, 2006 7:00PM until last cigar is extinguished

STILL WORKING ON THE DETAILS.

MUST RSVP to [email protected]

Everyone is welcome. Friends, family and significant others also welcome. Lots of free cigars from our sponsors.

At a minimum our sponsors will include;

CUBAN CRAFTERS

TORANO

UNITED TOBACCO

Stay tuned...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Man.. the herfs are always so close.. yet so far away... oh well... everyone go and have fun!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

You guys are killing me with all of the fantastic herfs you have down there. I may just have to move!


----------

